# Ayuda con oscilador a Cristal



## theheras (Sep 23, 2015)

Hola a todos, miren ando diseñando un oscilador a cristal para un transmisor FM, quiero transmitir en 40MHz, por lo que esta es la frecuencia del oscilador. Pienso hacerlo con un transistor 2N222 polarizado en divisor de voltaje.
Y tengo esta parte. Tengo polarizado el transistor en un punto de operación para configuración amplificador clase A.
A continuación les muestro el esquema con los valores calculados. (adjunto osc).
En esa imagen muestro el transistor polarizado el cual arme en protoboard y cheque con multimetro, hasta aquí esta funcionando bien.
El paso siguiente que realice fue conectar el cristal a 40 Mhz para esto me base en el siguiente esquema de un libro.(adjunto osclibro)

El capacitor Ce lo calcule a la frecuencia de operacion para 40Mhz el cual me dio de 0.47nF
El capacitor Cc que segun lei es para ajustes finos de la frecuencia, no se calcularlo y no encontre nada respecto a esto, asi que le puse uno de 47pF.
La bobina de RFC no la puse deje el circuito con la Rc en su lugar.
Pues tampoco se como calcular dicha bobina que segun investigue es una bobina de choque, para aislar la fuente de posibles picos AC de la señal, mi duda es como puedo calcularla de tal manera que al sustituirla por Rc no me cambie el punto de operacion de mi transistor.

También otra duda es si me pueden ayudar con el calculo de Cc.

Es posible armar el oscilador en protoboard y checarlo con un osciloscopio?
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 23, 2015)

Pues si ya tienes calculado los valores de las resistencias para hacer funcionar al transistor en un punto Q de trabajo, que agregues la bobina en serie con la resistencia Rc no modifica en nada al punto de trabajo ya que es continua. Ahora bien, para la bobina simplemente lo que se trata de lograr es una impedancia alta a la frecuencia de 40MHz, digamos 100K por ejemplo, para que esta señal no se meta a la fuente o al menos sea lo mas baja posible. Con lo ante dicho el valor de la bobina debeia ser de 400uHy. Armar este tipo de circuitos en una protoborad no es muy recomendable, es mejor armarlo en una placa experimental o con el metodo que si no mal recuerdo se llama "Manhattan", hay info en el foro de esto.


----------



## theheras (Sep 23, 2015)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Pues si ya tienes calculado los valores de las resistencias para hacer funcionar al transistor en un punto Q de trabajo, que agregues la bobina en serie con la resistencia Rc no modifica en nada al punto de trabajo ya que es continua. Ahora bien, para la bobina simplemente lo que se trata de lograr es una impedancia alta a la frecuencia de 40MHz, digamos 100K por ejemplo, para que esta señal no se meta a la fuente o al menos sea lo mas baja posible. Con lo ante dicho el valor de la bobina debeia ser de 400uHy. Armar este tipo de circuitos en una protoborad no es muy recomendable, es mejor armarlo en una placa experimental o con el metodo que si no mal recuerdo se llama "Manhattan", hay info en el foro de esto.



Eso pensaba quiza por eso no funciono en proto, pues lo armare con el metodo Manhatan, y sobre el capacitor Cc alguna sugerencia? Respecto a la choque la debo calcular para maxima impedancia en la frecuencia de trabajo? Digamos que seria el equivalente a calcular un capacitor de acoplo no?


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 23, 2015)

En este caso seria como una bobina de desacoplo, ya que no queres dejar pasar la señal de 40MHz, en un capacitor de acoplo lo que se trata de hacer es lo contrario, dejar pasar (ACOPLAR). Si la maxima impedancia es a la frecuencia de trabajo. En cuanto al capacitor Cc no estoy del todo seguro, pero estimo que debe ser un valor bajo como el que le coocaste, sera prueba y error sino.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 24, 2015)

Buenos días.

Para ese tipo de oscilador, supongo que el Cuarzo es un Tercer Sobretono, lo que se suele hacer es poner en Colector un Circuito Resonante Paralelo sintonizado en la frecuencia del Cuarzo, en este caso 40MHz. Poner un Choque con un valor arbitrario, puede hacer que el Cuarzo resuene en, por ejemplo en 66,66MHz (Quinto Sobretono), también puede pasar que oscile en la frecuencia fundamental, 13,333MHz o puede pasar que ni siquiera llegue a oscilar, seguramente esto último, es lo que pasará




Después de pensar sobre lo que pretendes... Transmisor de FM, quiero preguntarte...

¿Cómo piensas hacer la modulación de FM?


Sal U2


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 24, 2015)

theheras dijo:


> Eso pensaba quiza por eso no funciono en proto, pues lo armare con el metodo Manhatan, y sobre el capacitor Cc alguna sugerencia? Respecto a la choque la debo calcular para maxima impedancia en la frecuencia de trabajo? Digamos que seria el equivalente a calcular un capacitor de acoplo no?




Hola..Los cristales mas allá de los 20MHz son de tercer(o mas) sobretono por lo que no oscilara con cualquier circuito de oscilador a menos que este diseñado para ese tipo de cristales(puede arrancar en la fundamental).
En el proto  se lleva bien con la RF.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## theheras (Sep 24, 2015)

Cristales de sobretono? Ok desconozco esto, investigare sobre el tema, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## retrofit (Sep 24, 2015)

Los Cristales de frecuencia superior a 20 - 25 Mhz suelen ser cortados para oscilar en sobretono, los sobretonos son multiplos impares de la frecuencia fundamental, un Cristal tallado para oscilar en 40MHz lo más seguro es que sea un cristal de poco más de 13MHz cortado para que oscile en el tercer sobretono.

Siempre que se conecta un Cristal cortado para oscilar en sobre tono, hay que conectar un circuito resonante en la frecuencia del sobre tono, en el circuito que hay mas arriba, es necesario que el colector del transistor este sintonizado en la frecuencia del cristal, bobina en paralelo con un condensador, de manera que resuene en 40Mhz.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## theheras (Sep 25, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Después de pensar sobre lo que pretendes... Transmisor de FM, quiero preguntarte...
> 
> ¿Cómo piensas hacer la modulación de FM?
> 
> ...



Bien mira a lo que me preguntas, he tenido dificultades en elegir una forma, quiza la mas facil sea por varactor, para realizar la modulacion FM de forma directa. Pero veo que con un oscilador a cristal no se le puede pedir que varie mucho...
Espero darme a entender lo que quiero decir es que:
Para la modulacion FM la portadora debe variar la frecuencia en funcion de la amplitud de la señal. por lo que esta portadora debe desviarse +-x valor de la frecuencia fundamental en este caso 40MHz +-x. Entonces a lo que voy es que al oscilador a cristal a lo mucho se le puede variar creo unos cuantos khz y creo que hay una norma para FM banda angosta de +-75Khz, entonces por eso aun no decido como modular  (quiza con multiplicadores de frecuencia según leí se puede mejorar, pero desconozco el tema, aunque es cuestión de investigar), que me sugieres?.

Por otra parte implemente el LC en el colector (sin la choke aun no se como calcularla adecuadamente.) y el cristal lo puse en paralelo *VOY A ADJNTAR UNA IMAGEN y el archivo del MULTISIM.*
(Bueno la verdad no acostumbro a simular los circuitos, prefiero el osciloscopio real, pero en este caso solo dispongo de un lab una vez por semana, y la verdad quiero seguirle avanzando jaja aunque sea simulado), entonces en la simulación no me funciona.
Estoy pensando en armarlo mañana con el metodo manhattan, pero me entro la duda que el inductor al ser de alta frecuencia ovbio no debe ser cualquiera quizá deba diseñarlo o si alguien conoce alguna marca y veo si lo consigo mañana en el centro de mi ciudad.
Pienso que deben ser como los usados en electrónica de potencia para las fuentes conmutadas...en fin. Saludos

*Quiero agradecer a todos, me gusta mucho el ambiente del foro!!!!!
*


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 26, 2015)

theheras dijo:


> Bien mira a lo que me preguntas, he tenido dificultades en elegir una forma, quiza la mas facil sea por varactor, para realizar la modulacion FM de forma directa. Pero veo que con un oscilador a cristal no se le puede pedir que varie mucho...
> Espero darme a entender lo que quiero decir es que:
> Para la modulacion FM la portadora debe variar la frecuencia en funcion de la amplitud de la señal. por lo que esta portadora debe desviarse +-x valor de la frecuencia fundamental en este caso 40MHz +-x. Entonces a lo que voy es que al oscilador a cristal a lo mucho se le puede variar creo unos cuantos khz y creo que hay una norma para FM banda angosta de +-75Khz, entonces por eso aun no decido como modular  (quiza con multiplicadores de frecuencia según leí se puede mejorar, pero desconozco el tema, aunque es cuestión de investigar), que me sugieres?.
> 
> ...



Un cristal en fundamental se puede variar/desplazar unas ciertas cantidad de partes(Partes Por Millón) de su frecuencia de oscilación antes que se vuelva inestable o se detenga. Un cristal en oscilación de sobre tono, es difícil de "mover". Para hacer un oscilador y  modularlo en frecuencia y con los requerimientos de FM comercial, no se usa osciladores a cristal modulados porque no hay forma de lograr dicho desplazamiento(+- 75KHz); se usan VCO controlados por un lazo enganchado en fase(PLL). 

Ric.


----------



## theheras (Sep 26, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Un cristal en fundamental se puede variar/desplazar unas ciertas cantidad de partes(Partes Por Millón) de su frecuencia de oscilación antes que se vuelva inestable o se detenga. Un cristal en oscilación de sobre tono, es difícil de "mover". Para hacer un oscilador y  modularlo en frecuencia y con los requerimientos de FM comercial, no se usa osciladores a cristal modulados porque no hay forma de lograr dicho desplazamiento(+- 75KHz); se usan VCO controlados por un lazo enganchado en fase(PLL).
> 
> Ric.


Hola gracias por tu respuesta. La verdad el transmisor no es para uso comercial, sera un prototipo para transmitir el audio de una guitarra eléctrica, entonces quizá no sea necesario variar +-75khz mi pregunta es puede ser efectiva una modulación fm para este caso si se hace con el oscilador a cristal? Teniendo en cuenta que solo se le puede pedir poca variación como indicas.  En este caso es posible hacerlo transmitir y recibir en una radio comercial a los30Mhz o mejor contemplo irme a 90Mhz


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 26, 2015)

theheras dijo:


> Hola gracias por tu respuesta. La verdad el transmisor no es para uso comercial, sera un prototipo para transmitir el audio de una guitarra eléctrica, entonces quizá no sea necesario variar +-75khz mi pregunta es puede ser efectiva una modulación fm para este caso si se hace con el oscilador a cristal? Teniendo en cuenta que solo se le puede pedir poca variación como indicas.  En este caso es posible hacerlo transmitir y recibir en una radio comercial a los30Mhz o mejor contemplo irme a 90Mhz



En la "antigüedad", se usaba para emitir en 144MHz, osciladores a cristal que oscilaban y eran modulados en frecuencia. Trabajaban en 12MHz en fundamental y luego multiplicado por un factor de 12 y tenían un ancho de banda para la región de la voz de +-5KHz. 
Te aclaro esto para que veas lo que podes esperar. 
Mi opinión es que no hay que inventar la "*pólvora*" y analizar que se hace comercialmente en ese tipo de dispositivos y luego ver la factibilidad o no de hacerlo en casa.
En el mejor de los casos para 90MHz tendrías que usar 10MHz en fundamental y multiplicarlo por 9. Tendrías que hacer un receptor de 90MHz para recuperar el audio emitido pero de ancho de banda acorde (angosto de 5KHz ). No creo que tengas para nada calidad en el audio emitido y recibido para una guitarra. Todavía tendrías que luchar con las FM comerciales que estén en alrededor de esa frecuencia en el lugar donde estés(tal vez en la *víaláctea o sus alrededores* no tengas interferencia pero en la Tierra, lo dudo). 

Ric.


----------



## crimson (Sep 26, 2015)

Hace unos cuantos años anduve experimentando algo parecido, con bastante éxito y les cuento los trucos que utilicé para llegar a buen puerto, basándome en la "ingeniería inversa" de un micrófono inalámbrico.
En primer lugar está el tema de los cristales. Los que son para modular audio tienen un corte especial que los hace más "blandos". Si piensan que son difíciles de conseguir... no es así. Hay una parva de ellos porque se usaban en teléfonos inalámbricos. Veamos una lista en Electrónica Liniers, como ejemplo:

Para hacer oscilar y modular este tipo de engendros se usa una inductancia en serie con el cristal, y en mi caso usé como varicap un zener de 36V. Anduvo bastante bien. Vean cómo el varicap / zener está pre-polarizado por dos resistencias de 1M, que fijan un punto de 4.5V como punto medio de trabajo del zener. Este punto puede ser variado o experimentado de acuerdo al caso específico.

¿Qué podemos hacer con ésto? Pues, lo podemos hacer oscilar, lo multiplicamos x 3 y luego x 2  y nos cae en la banda de FM comercial. Si queremos jugar un poco más le podemos agregar a la radio FM que usamos como receptor una conversión más, y hacemos trabajar el transmisor en una frecuencia más alta (y mas libre). El único inconveniente de este sistema es el ajuste. Sí o sí hay que tener un grid-dip meter, sino vamos a sintonizar los osciladores en cualquier armónica y no en la que nos interesa.

Me olvidaba de algo: si no se llega a desplazar mucho la frecuencia,lo que pasa es que disminuye el audio de salida; nada que un buen preamplificador no pueda compensar.
Saludos C


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 27, 2015)

crimson dijo:


> Hace unos cuantos años anduve experimentando algo parecido, con bastante éxito y les cuento los trucos que utilicé para llegar a buen puerto, basándome en la "ingeniería inversa" de un micrófono inalámbrico.
> En primer lugar está el tema de los cristales. Los que son para modular audio tienen un corte especial que los hace más "blandos". Si piensan que son difíciles de conseguir... no es así. Hay una parva de ellos porque se usaban en teléfonos inalámbricos. Veamos una lista en Electrónica Liniers, como ejemplo:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 135092
> Para hacer oscilar y modular este tipo de engendros se usa una inductancia en serie con el cristal, y en mi caso usé como varicap un zener de 36V. Anduvo bastante bien. Vean cómo el varicap / zener está pre-polarizado por dos resistencias de 1M, que fijan un punto de 4.5V como punto medio de trabajo del zener. Este punto puede ser variado o experimentado de acuerdo al caso específico.
> ...



Los equipos de BC(Stalker IX, MacKinely, Cobra148, SuperStar, etc)utilizan el método de la inductancia en serie con el varactor para desplazar el oscilador y hacer funcionar el "clarificador". Para que los cristales fueran "blandos" para desplazarlos, al tallarlos a medida se pedían que la capacidad ínter-electrodica de los mismos sea de mas del doble de lo estándar. En cristales tipo HC25, ronda los 3.5 a 4pF, y con 8pF de electrodos, se volvían "blandos". 

Ric.


----------



## theheras (Sep 27, 2015)

Gracias Crimson me ha sido de mucha ayuda tu expicacion, y saber que tuviste éxito en tu proyecto. Esto mas que nada lo quiero desarrollar por la pasión a la electrónica y en segunda parte necesito hacer el proyecto para aprobar una signatura y después proponerlo para tesis. Es por esto que debo diseñarlo y no buscar uno comprado y usarlo. La verdad siempre he sido algo malo en la practica, la teoria es donde mejor me defiendo (en algunos casos) es por ello que también he decidido hacer esto, pues me permitirá mejorar mis carencias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2015)

Hola a todos ,caro Don theheras te recomendo altamente visitar con cariño ese sitio aca : http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/ , seguramente en el hay lo que quieres hacer  .
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## theheras (Sep 27, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos ,caro Don theheras te recomendo altamente visitar con cariño ese sitio aca : http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/ , seguramente en el hay lo que quieres hacer  .
> !Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias Daniel, me maraville con el sitio, tambien me intimide un poco, tiene informacion muy valiosa.
Encontre algo de VCO y esta muy bien explicado, los hay con colpits, hartley y otros que no conocia.
Me surge una duda es posible hacer un vco con un oscilador a cristal?
Si es asi supongo que la ventaja del VCO a cristal es la estabilidad del oscilador a frecuencia central no?
Es necesario implementar el PLL con un VCO a cristal? 
Si es VCO Colppits o Hartley que tan estable es? 

Como apenas me inicio esto, de la electronica de comunicaciones quiza deba iniciarme con algo sencillo pero que funcione.
Por ejemplo si elijo el oscilador a cristal para 90MHz esta el problema de que debo usar multiplicadores, y también en la modulación no tendré un rango de variacion grande (segun me comento crimson esto solo afecta la amplitud de la señal que segun se puede mejorar con un buen amplificador)
Si elijo un colpits la topologia es mas facil, puedo implementar un varicap para la modulación y obtendría ,mayor rango de variación en la frecuencia, pero esta el problema de la estabilidad.


----------



## crimson (Sep 28, 2015)

Hola theheras, esto es como elegir una esposa; si buscás que sea linda, no te moleste cuando vas a ver a tus amigos, cocine bien y trabaje todo el día y te mantenga, despreocupate, *porque no existe*. Después vas a ver que te conformás con que cumpla por lo menos con algo.
En el tema de los osciladores pasa lo mismo; el oscilador que module mucho y sea estable, si bien existe, es muy complicado de hacer (PLL). Lo que decís de un VFO a cristal se llama VXO:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/05/hiper-vxo-7mhz.html
Por eso, siempre tratamos de lograr una solución de compromiso: un cristal (mantiene la estabilidad) que sea blando (para lograr más modulación). Por algo es el método de los micrófonos inalámbricos. De los multiplicadores no te salvás, por eso andá pensando en conseguir o fabricarte un grid-dip meter o medidor de intensidad de campo para ajustar las bobinas, sino vas a estar ciego para la radiofrecuencia.
Saludos C


----------



## miguelus (Sep 28, 2015)

Buenos días.

No tiene sentido emplear un PLL en un Oscilador a Cuarzo (excepto en alguna aplicaciones muy expeciales)

Un Oscilador a Cuarzo no lo podrás hacer variar más que +- 1,5KHz o poco más.

Si tienes un Osciladir a Cuarzo oscilando en modo paralelo, al poner una Bobina en serie, la frecuencia disminuirá, si pones un Condensador en serie la frecuencia aumentará, el valor de la bobina dependerá de la frecuencia de oscilación, tendrás que experimentar, el valor del Condensador se suele poner de entre 1pF y 2pF, con este sistema podrás moverte +-1,5KHz

El mejor sistema para obtener cualquier frecuencia en un Oscilador es siempre un PLL, aunque, dependiendo de lo que quieras hacer, hay otras alternativas.

El principal problema de los Osciladores a Cuarzo es que no hay mucha disponibilidad en el mercado, normalmente hay que encargar que te hagan el Cristal, no suele ser muy caro, cuando necesito alguno, lo encargo, me suelen costar unos 20€ cada unidad, pero son de una gran calidad.

Para obtener desviaciones prácticas por medio de un Cuarzo hay que utilizar factores de multiplicación de entre 8 y 24 veces (depende de la frecuencia que queramos obtener)

No es buena idea transmitir el sonido de una guitarra en 90MHz por medio de cuarzo, ten en cuenta que necesitarás utilizar un Receptor de FM comercial, estos Receptores tienen un Ancho de Banda de 250KHZ, si transmites con poca desviación, la relación Señal/Ruido será muy mala y necesitás mucha potencia de transmisión para mantene una relación S/R adecuada

También tendrás el problema de las interferencias de las emisiones Comerciales.

Igualmente necesitarás que el Transmisor y el Receptor tengan algún sistema que les permita cambiar de frecuencia con facilidad.

Consulta la legislación de tu país, seguro que hay varias frecuencias destinadas a Micrófonos Inalámbricos.

Es muy importanete que definas el uso que darás al Transmisor, no es lo mismo que pretendas transmitir unicamente voz o que pretendas transmitir voz y musica, recuerda la Regla de Carson... 

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regla_de_Carson

http://www.profesores.frc.utn.edu.ar/electronica/ElectronicaAplicadaIII/Aplicada/Cap06FM1-3.pdf

Piensa que lo está haciendo es un circuito que lo emplearás en un Proyecto o Tésis Fin de Carrera por lo que supongo que tendrá que ser de una calidad mínima.

Sal U2


----------



## Alkotan (Sep 29, 2015)

Una pregunta para miguelus.

Miguelus dijo...

_El principal problema de los Osciladores a Cuarzo es que no hay mucha disponibilidad en el mercado, normalmente hay que encargar que te hagan el Cristal, no suele ser muy caro, cuando necesito alguno, lo encargo, me suelen costar unos 20€ cada unidad, pero son de una gran calidad._

Perfecto, me encanta esto, pero 

¿Cómo se piden los Cristales de cuarzo?
¿Dónde se piden?
¿Qué requisitos son necesarios?

Gracias y buenas tardes.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 29, 2015)

Buenas tarde Alkotan.

Para pedir que te fabriquen un Cristal de Cuarzo, primero tienes que tener claro lo que necesitas. 

En primer lugar el encapsulado, yo, siempre lo pido en HC-49

Tienes que tener claro como será el modo de oscilación, Serie o Paralelo.

Dependiendo de la frecuencia, el Cuarzo te lo harán en Fundamental o Sobretono, normalmente hasta 24MHZ o 25MHz será en Fundamental, hasta 45MHz - 50MHz será en 3º Sobretono, para frecuencias superiores será de 5º o 7º Sobretono.

A ser posible envíales el esquema del circuito Oscilador, de esta forma podrán optimizarte el Cristal.

Normalmente, cuando necesito un Cuarzo, voy en persona al Comercio donde los hacen y hablo con el Técnico (son muchos años de cliente), están en Alcobendas (Madrid)

Mira la página Web...

http://www.inysa.es/piezocristal/

Espero que esto te sirva de ayuda.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 29, 2015)

Hola a todos , cado Don therehas te dejo aca un diseño y la dirección del sitio original http://www.solorb.com/elect/microfm/VXOFMbug1/  que es ezactamente  lo que buscas   
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alkotan (Sep 30, 2015)

Miguelus

Muchas gracias por la información, me ha ayudado mucho, me pondré en contacto con ellos.

La cuestión es que necesito un par de Cuarzos y creo que la única manera de conseguirlos es que me los fabriquen, son para cambiar de frecuencia un viejo equipo TX/RX móvil, se trataría de cambiar la frecuencia, ahora está en 156,125MHz y lo quiero poner en la Banda de 144MHz, el equipo trabaja en modo Simplex, en TX multiplica por 24 y en RX multiplica por 4.

El fabricante del equipo era ENSA Modelo EN-170/A. Este fabricante desapareció hace muchos años pero los equipos eran de muy buena calidad y quiero mantenerlo operativo.

Buenos días.


----------



## theheras (Sep 30, 2015)

Bien, gracias a todos por sus comentarios de ayuda, en fin he decidido dejar el oscilador a crital (por ahora) y usar un oscilador LC. Segun he investigado hay varios anchos de banda:
1) El ancho de banda que es el rango en el que oscilador puede trabajar, un ejemplo en FM las frecuencias menor y mayor son 88MHz - 108Mz y según yo recuerdo AB = f2- f1, asi AB = 108MHz - 88MHz = 20MHz, es esto correcto? Es decir un transmisor FM que trabaja en un intervalo de 88MHz a 108MHz tiene un ancho de banda de 20MHz.

2) El otro ancho de banda es el de la señal, por ejemplo por ejemplo la voz va de 300Hz a 3kHz que seria un ancho de banda de 2700Hz. Y en mi caso la guitarra eléctrica de 6 cuerdas con 24 trastes en el diapasón o mango tiene 4 octavas, y las frecuencias van desde 82,4 Hz (E o Mi de la 6ta al aire) a 1318,5 Hz (E o Mi de la 1ra en el traste 24), que da un AB = 1318.5Hz - 82,4Hz = 1236.1Hz si comparamos con el ancho de banda de la voz este es un poco menor.
3) el otro ancho de banda que conozco es el de la señal despues de la modulacion, por ejemplo si la portadora es a 90Mhz y modulo la señal de la guitarra donde la frecuencia maxima es de 1318.5, entonces el espectro (AB) la señal FM sera 90MHz +-1318.5.(ver adjunto AB).

Entonces segun la regla de carson el ancho de banda de la señal es:
AB =2(frecuencia de la señal mas alta +desviacion maxima)
AB = 2(1318.5+75Khz)= 76,1318.5 Hz
Aqui mi duda, por que el ancho de banda por regla de carson es mucho menor que el que calcule en el punto tres?
A lo mejor me respondo solo pero quiero saber si estoy en lo correctoo...Creo por que con la regla de carson solo se considera hasta las bandas laterales optimas, osea las que tienen mayor potencia y por ende la informacion.
Supongamos que estoy bien y usamos el AB de carson.
Entonces asi yo transmito en 90Mhz pero la señal aun se sintoniza en (90 +- 76,1318.5 Hz) y por esto es que no me recomiendan transmitir a 90MHz???

Por ultimo si elijo una desviacion menor a la comercial de +-75KHZ, por ejemplo 5Khz, aun puedo sintonizar en una radio casera.
Espero no ser molesto con estas preguntas tan tontas...gracias de nuevo


----------

